# Nikon D3100 SLR - kann man die beruhigt kaufen?



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Morgen irgendwo im Angebot:
Nikon D3100 SLR-Digitalkamera (14 Megapixel, Live View, Full-HD-Videofunktion) Kit inkl. Sigma 18-250mm F3,5-6,3 DC Macro OS HSM Objektiv

Ich habe schon seit langem vor, meine Knipse durch einen Fotoapparat zu ersetzen.
Wäre obiges für einen Knipsenumsteiger zu empfehlen?

Meine Grundlagen wären:
Ich habe in der Fotografie etwas(nicht überragend) mehr als Grundlagenwissen, gut vielleicht etwas erweitert, den Photoshop kann ich auch flüssig bedienen... Vor Technik habe ich auch keine Angst.
Mir mangelt es derzeit an Wissen, welche Kamera man sich nun kaufen könnte, welche Technik, etc.


Danke,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Leider kenn ich Nikon überhaupt nicht ...
Aber hier ein Test ...


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Danke, denn hatte ich auch schon gefunden/gelesen.
Das Du kein Nikonianer bist, hattest Du ja heute schonmal irgendwo geschrieben...  ;o)

Ich formuliere meine Frage besser etwas um:
Ich habe mich schon seit geraumer Zeit durch einige Tests durchgelesen und lande immer wieder bei dieser Kamera die auch für Einsteiger gut geeignet sein soll. Laut dem was ich gelesen habe, ist es diese Kamera auch.
Ich möchte etwas bessere als nur 'Knipsenfotos' schießen können, möchte aber auch nicht unbedingt arm werden. Für ein gutes Ergebnis gebe ich aber auch einen Hunderter mehr aus, wenn sich das lohnt.
Das Einsatzgebiet wird kein spezielles sein, also eher 'Normalo'-mäßig.

Wäre dann diese Kamera mit diesem Objektiv kaufbar, oder gibt es andere evtl. bessere Tipps?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

Diese Cannoniere... Hab viel von Helmut gelernt.
Carsten Du musst Dir Fragen stellen. Du hälst die Kamera nicht mehr einfach irgendwo hin und drückst drauf sondern Du versuchst das Bild über den Sucher einzurichten. Das Display ist eine nutzlose wie brauchbare Funktion. Ich verwende das Display nur in schwierigen Situationen. Ansonsten ist es finster. Darum habe ich mich für ein schwenkdisplay entschieden
Als weiteres finde ichdie Anzahl der Messpunkte in der Kamera recht wichtig. Ich hab ca. 100 zu wenig davon.
Probiers aus und überleg ob die Kamera zu Dir passt


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2014)

Ich denke ob Canon, Nikon, Sony oder Pentax ... da kannst jede Einsteiger nehmen.
Bei den Spiegellosen geben Olympus und Panasonic den Ton an. Sie haben den mFT-Standard gegründet.
Sie sind etwas spezieller und leider auch ein wenig teurer in der Einsteiger-Klasse.
Weiters mischt dort als dritter Hersteller Sony mit der NEX mit.

Letztendlich muß sie Dir in die Hand passen.


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Bin kein Canonier, viel schlimmer..



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Probiers aus


Das heißt kaufen, obwohl ich es nicht so recht einschätzen kann.




Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Als weiteres finde ich die Anzahl der Messpunkte in der Kamera recht wichtig. Ich hab ca. 100 zu wenig davon.


??? Und die Nikon?


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Letztendlich muß sie Dir in die Hand passen.


Hhhmm, also dann doch einfach mal kaufen und ein WE ausprobieren...
Wird wahrscheinlich nicht anders werden. 

Danke, ich schlaf nochmal drüber.
Aber wahrscheinlich werde ich morgen aufs 'Knöppfsche drügge'


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

Helmut schreibts ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

Nein Carsten, sie muss Dir in die Hand passen. Drum anfassen fühlen probieren und dann billigim Internet bestellen...


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich glaube ich weiß wie es Euch geht...
Genauso, als wenn mich jemand nach einem passenden Rechner fragt... Das kann man nicht beantworten.

Danke trotzdem,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Thomas,




Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Drum anfassen fühlen probieren und dann billig im Internet bestellen...


Genau das kann ich nicht, mache ich aus Prinzip nicht. Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn ich die Kamera in irgendeinem Laden ausprobiere. Dann wird eher der Preis im Laden gedrückt... Funktioniert meistens fast genauso gut und ist ehrlicher. Und wenn es immer noch 5 oder 10€ mehr kostet, dann gebe ich das gern für die Beratung.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch OK. Ich hab abgeschlossenn mit dem Themas Seerosen kauft man  beim Aldi weil dass alle so machen. 
Du musst einfach nur rausfinden ob es zu Dir passt.


----------



## DbSam (4. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur rausfinden ob es zu Dir passt.


Mach ich.


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2014)

hi Carsten,

ja die 3100er (14 Megapixel) ist für den Anfang ganz gut, und wenn du mal auf den Geschmack gekommen bist, kannst du ja immer noch upgraden 

Der Vorteil einer DSLR ist ja das du eine große Linsenauswahl hast - die DX linsen sind auch etwas billiger als die FX linsen (Vollformat) und bei Nikon gibt es den Linsenanschluss (F-Bajonett) seit 1959

Also ich hab meine D90 (12 Megapixel) seit 2010 und bin recht zufrieden

hier sind mal noch ein paar links:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-Bajonett
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/nikkor.htm
http://photoephemeris.com/

hier sind mal ein _paar_  Bilder von mir dabei
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sonnenauf-und-untergänge-sowie-wolkenbilder-2014.41078/

oder ein paar mehr 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/sonnenauf-und-untergänge-sowie-wolkenbilder-2013.38056/


und wenn mal die Bilder nix geworden sind - du kannst ja PS


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

Ja klar... Mönde und Sonnen...


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2014)

ich sagte ja auch nur ein paar  

Mönde und Sönnen halten wenigstens einigermaßen still beim lichtmalen


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Hi Mitch,

ich bin froh dass ich zu Hause bin und all das 'englische Zeugs' was von deutschen, holländischen und wallonischflanderischen Kollegen zusammengeschriebselt wird nicht lesen muss und Du schickst mir Links auf englische Seiten... Da muss ich ja mein Hirn wieder anstöpseln.

Ich kämpfe mich mal durch... 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

mitch schrieb:


> Mönde und Sönnen halten wenigstens einigermaßen still beim lichtmalen


Ich kenne da nur Sö_h_nnlein Brillant...


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2014)

ja das Leben ist manchmal soo grausam 




DbSam schrieb:


> Du schickst mir Links auf englische Seiten


 damit die NSA es leichter beim mitlesen hat


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten,
also ich habe die Nikon 3100 mit diesem Normalobjektiv.
Und ich gebe zu: ich habe sie kaum benutzt. Es fehlte einfach immer ein vernünftiges Tele. Und das war mir zu teuer
Ich schreib dir mal eine PN.
petra


----------



## mitch (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Petra,

ja meist ist nur eine 18-55 oder eine 18-105 Linse dabei.

Carsten schreibt aber was von  18-250
     ==> http://www.sigma-foto.de/produkte/objektive/18-250mm-f35-63-dc-makro-os-hsm.html
und die ist für fast alles recht gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2014)

Sorry, habe ich überlesen
petra


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Hhhmmm...

Nach langem Kampf, innerlichem Krampf, vielen gelesenen und manchmal bestimmt aus Erfahrungsmangel nur halb verstandenen Rezensionen/Tests/Berichten, Meinungen von Normalo-, Hobby-, semiprofessionellen, professionellen und Möchtegernfotografen und Werbeanzeigen mit sich überschlagenden unbedingt nötigen Supervorteilsfunktionen welche fast immer besser sind als alle die der Konkurrenz und überhaupt...

Soll heißen:
Aufgrund des Mangels von praktischen Erfahrungen und eines super Angebotes für die gebotenen Funktionen inkl. Superzoom ist es jetzt diese Kamera geworden.

Dank an Mitch für die zugeschickten Beispielfotos mit 'Mönden', Sönnen' und tollen 'Toich'-fotos. 
Ich habe mal verschämt meine Knipsenfotos daneben gestellt. Naja, lassen wir das...

Ob der Kauf wirklich richtig war, das wird sich zeigen.


Danke für Eure abgegebenen Hinweise und Tipps,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Servus Carsten

Du hast nix falsches gemacht ...

Welche Cam ist immer Geschmacksache und es spielen viel die persönlichen Vorlieben eine Rolle.
Die heutigen Cams geben sich nichts mehr.

Viel wichtiger ist das Objektiv-Angebot und da sind die "Großen" sehr gut aufgestellt.
Nikon sogar sehr gut, wie Mitch schon ausführte.

Ich wünsche Dir immer "Gut Licht" und viel Freude mit der Neuen.


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

Danke für Deine Wünsche.
Diesmal habe ich mich mit dem Klick auf den Bestellbutton wirklich sehr schwer getan...

Nun muss ich 'nur' noch lernen, wie man diese Technik am Besten einsetzt. 
Aber, bin ja viel unterwegs und da sind die Hotelabende etwas ausgefüllter.  



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch und viel Freude mit der Neuen.


Das war der einfache Teil. Als nächstes kommt das Motivprogramm "M" das wird deutlich schwieriger...


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Für Katzen hast ja den Dreh schon heraussen


----------



## Petta (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo,ich kann die CASIO Exilim EX H-15. ....14.1...10x sehr empfehlen.Für Einsteiger sehr gut...
...MfG Peter


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

M = Motivprogramm
Ja, das meinte ich ja damit, dass ich noch lernen muss, wie man die Technik am Besten einsetzt.
Ich glaube das ist der schwierigere Teil...



Digicat schrieb:


> Für Katzen hast ja den Dreh schon heraussen


Naja, bei dem Kater ist das nicht so kompliziert. Teilweise kann man den wie eine Schaufensterpuppe zurecht biegen. Ok, nicht immer. Geht nur dann, wenn er auch Lust dazu hat. 



Petta schrieb:


> Hallo,ich kann die CASIO Exilim EX H-15. ....


Zu spät, schon bestellt.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

M ist der manuelle Betrieb. Also alles selber einstellen.

Wenn Du magst kann ich Dir dies mit einfachen Worten erläutern,  eh Du Dich lange mit Fachchinesich rumschlägst.

Ist im Grunde nicht so schlimm, bei mir hats ne ganze Weile gedaert bis es Klick gemacht hat. Geht oder ging sicher vielen so.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Naja ... Thomas, "M" wie Meisterprüfung ist aber als Einstieg schon ein bisserl schwierig.

Ich hätte mal für "Allgemeines" "P" wie Programm-Automatik (da stellt die Cam Blende und Zeit ein) vorgeschlagen.
Für "Makros" eher "A" wie Zeit-Automatik (die Blende wird vorgegeben) und für "Sport" wie "S" die Blenden-Automatik (die Zeit wird vorgegeben).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Helmut, ich weiß doch... aber Ziel ist sich bis M vorzukämpfen. So wars gemeint.


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Thomas,

das Dingens kommt am Montag, Abends sitze ich ein paar Stunden im Auto und dann komme ich erst am Dienstagabend im Hotel dazu das Teil auszupacken. An diesem Abend läuft in Brasilien aber auch so ein Spiel, welches hoffentlich anschauenswert ist.
Also wird es sicher erst Mittwochabend, an dem ich mich richtig mit der Materie beschäftigen kann.
Etwas Theorie über das Zusammenspiel von Blende, Iso, Belichtungszeit kann ich mir ja vorher noch reinziehen. Es ist aber nicht so, dass ich der totale Anfänger bin. Muss das theoretische Wissen jetzt umsetzen...
Ich hatte "nur" keinerlei Ahnung welche Technik man sich kauft...

Aber keine Angst, wenn es klemmt, dann melde ich mich. Dann wirst Du ausgequetscht wie eine vertrocknete Zitrone.  
Wenn ich jetzt frage, dann wäre das wie Trockenschwimmen. Muss man nicht haben...

Gruß Carsten

Edit: Smileykorrektur


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Die D3100 hat noch "G" wie Guide.
Damit fange ich mal an...

"Bitte drücken Sie jetzt das kleine schwarze Köpfchen, dass sich genau neben dem Grauen befindet. Diesen entdecken Sie, wenn Sie den Schieber 'A' etwas nach rechts bewegen und dann den Slider 'X' vorsichtig nach schräg oben links schieben... Wenn Sie das geschafft haben, dann..."

Mal schauen, ich werde in meinem Hotelzimmer jede Spinnwebe und jeden Makel mit Super-Makro-Telezoom ablichten und bei der Abreise Preisnachlass fordern....


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Welcher Programmierer hat eigentlich diese f...king Autokorrektur implementiert?
1 Minute Text tippen, 3 Minuten die geschriebenen und kaputt korrigierten Wörter wieder herstellen. Oorrr nöööö...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Carsten, Helmut eignet sich bestens zu ausquetschen ... habsch och schon gemacht klappt prima. Ist halt unser ForenFotoGuru. 

Ich wollte Dir nur ein paar wirklich einfache Tipps geben, diee Dich evtl. schneller an den Start bringen, also weg von den Motivprogrammen. 

Aber probier ruhig erstmal rum... dass muss auch sein.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

G hab ich schnell zur seite gelegt...


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich wollte Dir nur ein paar wirklich einfache Tipps geben, diee Dich evtl. schneller an den Start bringen, also weg von den Motivprogrammen.


Thomas, Danke. Ehrlich.
Aber ich muss doch das Dingens erst einmal in der Hand halten. Du redest sonst ins Leere.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

War doch nur ne Fräge...


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

... und 'ne Antwort.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)




----------



## Petta (5. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> M = Motivprogramm
> Ja, das meinte ich ja damit, dass ich noch lernen muss, wie man die Technik am Besten einsetzt.
> Ich glaube das ist der schwierigere Teil...
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch und viel Spaß....G. Peter


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2014)

Servus Petta

Na dann will ich gleich nachhaken ... du fotografierst auch ?

Deinen Teich würde ich schon gerne mal sehen


----------



## DbSam (5. Juli 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß....G. Peter


Ich bin gespannt wie'n Flitzebogen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

M...  jo, da wär ich auch gespannt drauf...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe viele Monate gebraucht fürs erste M Bild... Das erste M Bild war für mich das Schlüsselereigniss diese blöde Kamera endlich verstanden zu haben...


----------



## Petta (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo,ich werde die nächsten Tage ein Album einstellen.Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2014)

Freue mich schon drauf


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Ich melde mich mal für 2 Wochen ab.
Muss lesen, verstehen, umsetzen und üben...
Nur drauf gehalten, der Tütenclown Leo hat sich heute wieder daneben gepflanzt und ist vom ersten unbekannten Klickgeräuschen aufgeschreckt:
 

Ich kann überhaupt noch nichts genau einschätzen/aussagen oder sonstwie beurteilen, außer dass die alte 'Knipse' in der Ecke liegen wird...
Nach den ersten 8 'DraufhaltDrückAutomatikfotos' kann ich nur sagen, dass die Bilder um zig Stufen besser sind als Knipserfotos sind...

Die meisten Tasten sind selbsterklärend, ebenso AF. Zoom ist Klasse. Den Rest muss ich entgegen meiner Gewohnheit halt doch lesen, hier fehlt mir einfach das Hintergrundwissen und die Erfahrung...

Also bis Weihnachten oder Ostern,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2014)

Machs gut, bis Weihnachten, schade eigentlich...
Du kannst ja um die Weihnachtszeit die Bilderrätsel machen.

Das Angebot steht für einen kleinen Chrashkurs und Du könntest morgen wieder online sein. 
Helmut, Mitch und al die andern machen da sicher auch gern mit.


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie'n Flitzebogen


So,mein Album ist fertig.
Viel Spass beim gucken.......bin auch für Kritik offen
Mf G Peter


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Peter,

Album - wo ? ich sehe noch nix


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Freue mich schon drauf


So Helmut.......Album fertig.....viel Spass beim gucken und kritisieren


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Carsten,

na das ist doch schon mal recht gut für den Anfang


es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen - mach mal ein paar schöne Bilder von unterwegs.


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

Servus Peter

Brauchst du Hilfe ?


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

Ich meine jetzt hat es geklappt


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Michael,



mitch schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> na das ist doch schon mal recht gut für den Anfang


Das Bild weiter oben hatte die Nummer DSC000_*3*_, das hat noch nicht einmal mit 'Anfang' etwas zu tun. 
Ich glaub, da war noch nicht einmal das Objektiv angesteckt. 
Übertrieben gesagt: Ich war froh, als es "Klick" gemacht hatte. In dem Moment hatte die Kamera noch viel zu viele unbekannte Knöppe...  


Wenn man ein halbwegs ruhiges Model hat, dann kann man ja etwas testen und rumspielen:
(Heute war das Model etwas genervt, ist aber freundlich geblieben.  )

Hier Testbild 21, Licht und Schatten passt irgendwie nicht und überhaupt...
(Also ich habe ja gesagt: Ich muss üben, damit die Bilder besser aussehen als: 
Ich brauch mal ein anderes Motiv. Mein Model, die alte Nachteule, pennt immer herum. Mal sehen was unterwegs so kommt.)
 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Peter,

jetzt sehe ich dein Album - da hast du ein richtig schönes Fleckchen geschaffen.


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

Servus Peter

Schöne Bilder  hast im Album.


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Peter,

ich schließe mich beiden Vorrednern an.  
Aber Du musst mal aufräumen. Auf Bild CIMG0092 liegt eine Blechbüchse im Dreck...   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juli 2014)

@Carsten 2 Modelvorschläge: Jetzt Sönnlein briliant und später die Mönde achso Spinnenweben nicht vergessen... 
Schön, dass es vor Weihnachten noch geklappt hat.


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> 2 Modelvorschläge: Jetzt Sönnlein briliant und später die Mönde achso Spinnenweben nicht vergessen...


Mit Spinnenweben sieht es derzeit mau aus, mein Frau rennt seit gestern mit dem lärmenden Staubföhn durchs Haus und saugt Katzenhaare u.ä. Zeugs in den Rüssel.
Sö_h_nnlein Brillant ist auch nicht im Haus und die Mönde verstecken sich hinter den freundlich drein schauenden Gewitterwolken heute Nacht. Außerdem sitze ich dann gerade im Auto. Wie ich gelesen habe, ist das verbaute OS nicht für einhändige Kamerabedienung vom Fahrersitz bei 209 kmh geeignet. Dafür benötige ich noch ein Steadycam Schwebestativ, das habe ich vergessen zu bestellen...


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> ich schließe mich beiden Vorrednern an.
> Aber Du musst mal aufräumen. Auf Bild CIMG0092 liegt eine Blechbüchse im Dreck...
> ...


Hi Carsten......das ist kein Dreck,sondern mein Bio-Teich und die Blechbüchse ist eine Amphore,die habe ich selber bei "Jawoll" ausgegraben


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

Hi Leute.......wie erstelle ich eine Signatur????Kann in meinem Profil nichts finden


----------



## DbSam (7. Juli 2014)

Herrlich...  
Also wenn die Blechbüchse 'ne Amphore ist, dann darf die natürlich im Bioteich 'herum tümpeln'... 

Ne, schön siehts aus. Hatte ich ja vorhin schon gesagt.
Auch die Ränder scheinen schön ordentlich auszusehen und drängeln sich nicht in den Vordergrund.
Du hast das Nörgeln erlaubt:
Schade nur, dass der Druckschlauch mit seinem verblassten Grün so leuchtet. Kann aber auf den Fotos auch dominanter wirken als in Natura...
(Es ist immer wieder schwer, das technische 'Gerümpel' vor den Blicken des Betrachters zu verstecken. Der will Natur sehen und der Teichbauer ist teilweise und auch zu Recht auf die Technik stolz. Kann er auch, wenn Sie unsichtbar ist. )

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Tröste Dich, wenn mein Seerosenteppich weg ist, dann 'leuchtet' mich auch eine Pumpe an...


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2014)

Petta schrieb:


> Hi Leute.......wie erstelle ich eine Signatur????Kann in meinem Profil nichts finden


Oben in der dunkelblauen Leiste, wo links Startseite steht ist rechts dein Nickname "Petta". Dort gehst mit der Maus darüber, nicht klicken.
Es geht ein Menü auf, dort auf Signatur.


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

Digicat schrieb:


> Oben in der dunkelblauen Leiste, wo links Startseite steht ist rechts dein Nickname "Petta". Dort gehst mit der Maus darüber, nicht klicken.
> Es geht ein Menü auf, dort auf Signatur.


Danke Helmut,so weit war ich schon,aber bei mir erscheint nirgends das Wort Signatur!


----------



## Petta (7. Juli 2014)

So,bin denn mal weg.Schönen Abend noch und bis denne
MfG Peter


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Bin immer noch zufrieden..
.
Bei starker Bewölkung im Sportmodus:
  
  

Immer noch bewölkt und eine etwas ältere Plexiglasscheibe vor der Linse..:
  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Servus Carsten

Bild #1 gefällt mir sehr gut, da kommt die Dynamik des Sperbers hervorragend rüber

Bild #2 den Falkner hätte ich "draussen" gelassen, ist aber Geschmacksache. Schöner Hintergrund.

Bild #3 gefällt mir auch sehr gut

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2014)

Bei Bild 3 gefällt mir besonders die Pappwand auf der linken Seite. Wäre die nicht könnte man es als gelungene Luftaufnahme verkaufen. 

Bild 2 Empfinde ich so wie Helmut meint. Die Aufnahme ist gut nur leider ist das Tier gestutzt und Fußlos, was sehr schade ist.

Bild 1 ist Klasse (Nur der Sportmodus...), den braucht man nicht wirklich. Dies habe ich aber auch erst vor kurzem als Erfahrung gesammelt.)


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

Du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie viele "Köpfe" ich an diesem Tag fotografiert und wie oft ich ein Millisekündchen zu spät abgedrückt habe. 
Siehe hier:
  

Oder hier, da habe ich zwar zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gedrückt, aber der liebe Fokus...:
  

Köpfe....:
  

Habe Bild 2 nochmal in die Hand genommen:
Ich kann den Ausschnitt leider nicht verändern, sonst:         Köpfe.
 

Ich muss da nochmal an einem sonnigen Tag hin und mich etwas besser platzieren... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

@Gartenteichumbauer:
Die Pappwand war aus Metall und hat die Flügel gestützt... 
Hier ohne:
 
und leider war das Wetter eben nicht besonders gut, die Scheiben waren nicht geputzt und leider auch nicht mehr die jüngsten.
Siehe hier im linken Bereich:
 

Naja, man kann manchmal nicht alles haben. 

Oder doch, für Thomas ein Bild mit Füßen:
  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2014)

Cool. So schnell en steht ein falscher Eindruck. Das Bild sah aus wie eine Luftaufnahme. Nur der ungünstige Flügel hat den Wald so sauber abgetrennt, das für mich der Eindruck einer Miniaturausstellung entstanden ist.


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Genauso habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Die fehlenden Flügelspitzen und die fehlenden Füße stören nicht. Irgend einen Tod muß man immer sterben.

Also um den Eichelhäher beneide ich Dich.
Ganz großes Kino.

LG
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

Danke.
Das Bild stammt aus dem Urlaub. Dort war eine Gruppe von 6 oder 7 Eichelhähern unterwegs, welche uns immer beim Frühstück besuchten.
Einer von denen gab sogar immer ein 'Ständchen' zum Besten und das immer lauter, je länger wir ihn warten ließen...
Er sprang dann von Ast zu Ast herab, setzte sich sogar auf den Fahrradlenker, sang sein Lied und wurde dann belohnt. Aus irgendeinem Grund konnte er die Kamera nicht leiden, so dass ich leider nur dieses Bild habe:
  

Weitere Versuche endeten so, oder ich hatte keine Kamera am Frühstücks-/ Kaffeetisch:
  

Und noch eines:
 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Ihrs,

nochmal zu dem Falken:
Ich finde das Bild sehr gelungen... und mir ist klar, dass es nicht anders ging. (Also keine Kritik sondern nur als Fragestellung an die Ekschperdn gemeint)

Ich finde immer wenn kleine Teile von irgendetwas fehlen (ein Stück Flügel) sieht das Bild immer so aus wie: da fehlt doch was.
Man erkennt der Fotogtaf hat versucht alles drauf zu bekommen ist ihm aber nicht gelungen.

Erkennt man, dass der Fotograf von vornherein werder Füße noch Flügel draufhaben wollte finde ich, dass es gewollter wirkt.

Denke ich so. Ich hab mir das Bild ein paar mal betrachtet...


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

Ich wollte, dass es so aussieht.


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Ich finde der Steinadler im neuen, beschnittenen Bild perfekt.

Gerade wennst weiter weg gehst oder heraus zoomst, hast wie Carsten schon geschrieben ander Besucher drauf.
Da würde ich auch lieber die Beine und Flügel anschneiden.
So kommt auch mehr der Körper und vorallem der Kopf besser zur Geltung.

Bei so Flugschauen ist es immer sehr problematisch.

Wenn du erlaubst Carsten
  
  

War auf der Rosenburg ... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2014)

Das mit den Zuschauern ist mir klar... 
Machen wir es mal an einem Hund fest. 

Nimmt man einen Hund auf und es fehlt ein stück von den Beinen kann das Bild noch so genial sein, es fehlt was und ist nicht ÜberdieCouchhängfähig. Das selbe Motiv, wo klar zu erkennen ist, dass der Fotograf nie vorhatte das Tier vollständig abzulichten ist ÜberdieCouchhängfähig.  

Variante1 sieht aus wie: Er hats versucht ist Ihm aber nicht gelungen. Irgendwie immer so "ja fast, aber nicht ganz".

Variante 2: er hats so gewollt. Perfekt. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig rüberbringen, was ich meine. 

@Carsten wirklich keine Kritik, eher ne Bild Diskussion.


----------



## DbSam (13. Okt. 2014)

@Thomas:
Wenn ich ein Bild einstelle, dann muss ich mich auch auf Kritik einstellen. So einfach ist das und ich sehe kein Problem darin.

Ansonsten bin ich aber mit dem Adlerbild in der zweiten Version zufrieden.
Die Füße vermisse ich auf diesem Bild nicht. Es ist kein 'Posingbild', der Blick und die Haltung des Adlers inszenieren eine eigene Spannung.
Du darfst aber gern die Füße vermissen... 


@Helmut:
Du darfst und: Tolle Bilder.
Du hattest es dort anscheinend auch etwas leichter: Wenigstens etwas Sonne und nicht so viele Köpfe vor Dir.
Jetzt bin ich neidisch. 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe:
Ich muss da nochmal an einem sonnigen Tag hin und mich etwas besser platzieren..
Wenn man sich weiter oben das Bild vom startenden Sperber anschaut, dann sieht man das Wetter dieses Tages. Bei solch einem komplett mit Wolken verhangenem Himmel (zwischendrin tröpfelte es sogar ein paar Minuten) kann man auch Kopfstände machen, die Fotos kommen mit meinem Anfängerequipment nicht im entferntesten an "sonnige Fotos" heran...

Ich klickere mich morgen nochmal durch meine Fotos vom letzten WE durch...


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Digicat (13. Okt. 2014)

Köpfe ... Schulklassen ...

  

Die Falkner machen sich ja einen Spaß draus, die Vögel über die Köpfe des Publikums __ fliegen zu lassen.

Für gute Aufnahmen hast zumindest auf der Rosenburg keine Chance. Darfst dich ja net wo anders, besser positionieren. Leider ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Joachim (14. Okt. 2014)

Das ist doch aber ne tolle Aufnahme   Und Sommer gabs da auch noch...


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2014)

Da muss ich mich dem Joachim voll anschließen und außerdem sind an den Köpfen doch auch noch Körper dran.


----------

